# Looking for an LED clipboard



## houtex (Jan 18, 2011)

I just started working a new job,at night. I could really use an LED clipboard. I would like for the whole board to light up not just light shining down from the top because my hand would still block some of the light. Know what I mean?

Like a translucent plastic board with light transmitting through the board and lighting the paperwork from underneath. Anything like this exist?


----------



## AnAppleSnail (Jan 7, 2012)

If your papers are one-sided and you only ever have one or maybe two pages at a time, I could see this working.

But try this first: at Wal Mart, they have a widget near the plumbing that sticks on your key. It is meant to light up keyholes. Try attaching it to your existing clipboard on the side opposite your holding hand, angled across the page. Maybe you'll want one at each top corner. See if that cheapie fix does the trick, then you'll have an idea for an easier build than a diffuser-covered plexiglas thing with lighting ribbon around it.


----------

